# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Brother, I will (or shall) always remember

## wildflowerloveaffair

I need to know how to say "Brother, I will always remember" in Russian. Or: "Brother, I shall always remember".
I need a strictly correct translation; grammatically, word placement, vocabularily, puncuation, etc. 
I've used translators, but we all know how many times those are ever truly correct. I'd just like to make sure and find out from a native or fluent speaker.

----------


## it-ogo

> I need a strictly correct translation

 Than provide a context please. 
Is it a threat or hearty farewell or what? 
And what exactly will you aways remember?  ::

----------


## wildflowerloveaffair

i guess it's a farewell.. i want to stay i will always remember him, or you. 
so, "brother, i will always remember you" basically. But  I'd like it to mean the same as the English simple phrase "Brother, I will always remember." 
Sorry, I should have explained the context too. It makes more sense :]

----------


## Ramil

Literally, it would be:
Брат, я всегда буду помнить.

----------


## Igor from Moscow

Here is the translation:  
Брат, я всегда буду помнить.

----------


## wildflowerloveaffair

is that how you would say it?
if you were in a situation where you would be saying that to your brother or friend, would you say it just like that in Russia?

----------


## Ramil

> is that how you would say it?
> if you were in a situation where you would be saying that to your brother or friend, would you say it just like that in Russia?

 I would say something like this instead:
Брат, я этого не забуду! 
(I won't forget this).

----------


## wildflowerloveaffair

Thank you! I like your answer.
Would this be okay too? 
Брат, я этого никогда забуду!
Or does that one not make sense.. because I'm debating on whether to say never forget, or not forget. 
And how does will become shall?

----------


## it-ogo

> Брат, я этого не забуду!
> Брат, я этого никогда не забуду!

 These are most probably threats.   

> And how does will become shall?

 Perhaps for this completely new phrase is needed. But first you should explain closely what does it mean because it can be understood and translated in a number of manners.

----------


## Ramil

> Брат, я этого не забуду!
> Брат, я этого никогда не забуду!
> 			
> 		  These are most probably threats.

 Not necessarily. It could mean a genuine grattitude as well.

----------

